# Checking Oil Level



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

I've posted something like this before, I'm bored, and it's always good for a rousing conversation. How do you check the oil level on your engine with a screw-in dipstick? Depends on the engine OEM, but here's what I go with based on what I've read in the OEM Service Manuals/Owners Manuals and actually been told at the Kohler Factory Service School...... 

Briggs ---- Screwed all the way in
Kohler ---- Just sits on top of the fill tube
Kawasaki ---- Just sits on top of the fill tube
Onan ----- Screwed all the way in

Let the arguments begin.....


----------



## Vanman08 (Aug 1, 2020)

What about Honda?


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Page 13..... Paragraph 3 & 4
Honda Oil Check

Cuts down the arguments if you see it for yourself😁. Same thing applies to Honda motorcyles, except the GL1000 Goldwings. They don't have a dipstick, they have a sight window that turns brown after 45 years.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Me, I follow what the owners manual says... Nothing to argue about.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

SidecarFlip said:


> Me, I follow what the owners manual says... Nothing to argue about.


 That's the whole point of this post...... 90% of guys never actually read that part of the manual, after all it's just a dipstick, and they been checking oil in their cars for years. From my experience with customers, I'll bet a $100 bill the vast majority of guys don't actually know a Briggs and Onan screw in, a Kohler, Kawasaki, and Honda just touch the top of the tube.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Fair statement. I'm on a totally unrelated forum and mi signature line on that forum is..

Owners manuals are for lighting the first fire with......

It's a solid fuel stove forum.

Like my wife and her new Suburban ... Her comment was , you read the owners manual and show me how to work all the gizmo's.

Wonder sometimes just how many people do check the oil in their cars. Why TPMS sensors are on cars today.. No one bothers to check their tire pressures today....lol


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Yep.... Worked with dozens of truck mechanics over the years that would never bother to even open a service manual. Those were the ones that ended up back greasing and changing oil when they were in there 50's because they don't have a clue about trouble-shooting an electronic engine, ABS brake systems, or auto-shift transmission with a laptop. Hand them a Fluke and tell them to see how many milli-volts that MAF sensor is reading at an idle and they would just look at me and blink. I'd tell them.... "You got to decide between keeping up, or getting the hell out of the way. I can't pay $30+ an hour for a PM guy, even if you do have a union card in your wallet"


----------

